# i helped some e.muds and common musks



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i funny things was i was looking for a couple of musk turtles and found these guys all beaten up
9 common musks
4 eastern muds

some have bite marks on there faces and there shells have lack of color
is there anything to put on the wounds to help heal them (safely)
and some have alot of moss on there backs
i know its not that bad for them 
i used a soft toothbrush and gently rubbed most of it off
should i make a bigger basking area for them so it dries up?

and whats a good diverse diet for them 
ill take pics later
im still setting up filtration systems on all the tanks i have them in 
and i thought i was running out of room before


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

where did tyou find them? sorry i can't help you out, i will google for a bit though


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i found this it might help



> Omnivorous. Some of their main food items include but not restricted to: insects, arachnids, millipedes, small fish, fish eggs, small freshwater snails and clams, crayfish, crabs, other crustaceans, leeches, worms, tadpoles, adult frogs, and carrion that may be found in the water. Plants eaten include various algae and vascular aquatic plants.


EDIT: from HERE by the way


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thansk
i did lots of google searching and saw that site already
but i was wondering what people have fed them
some items on those lists are hard to find


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

I would imagine that they would eat small pieces of fish fillet, after they have settled into their new home.

I wouldn't spend too much time cleaning their shells. Most of these mud/musk turtles I see in the wild have a thin carpet of algae on their shells.

How do you find 13 turtles?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I would imagine that they would eat small pieces of fish fillet, after they have settled into their new home.
> 
> I wouldn't spend too much time cleaning their shells. Most of these mud/musk turtles I see in the wild have a thin carpet of algae on their shells.
> 
> How do you find 13 turtles?










lets just say people dont take care of there animals
and u see them in black water and want to free them

and yes i paid for all of them


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

oh, i thought you found them in a river or something.


----------

